# All-Male Pictures (56K Warning)



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Haven't taken pictures of the boys for a while and the Browns are the late game, so...

Aulonocara koningsi









Aulonocara rostratum









Aulonocara sp. "German Red"









Aulonocara sp. "Walteri"









Copadichromis borleyi "Croc Rocks"









Copadichromis borleyi "Mbenji"









Dimidiochromis strigatus









Mylochromis ericotaenia









Placidochromis electra









Placidochromis johnstoni "Kachimungi"









Placidochromis sp. ''Phenochilus Tanzania''









Protomelas sp. ''Spilonotus Tanzania'' Liuli









Protomelas taeniolatus ''Red Empress''









Pseudotropheus sp. ''Minutus Tanzania'' Manda









Sciaenochromis fryeri Iceburg









Different tank - love the Vics with mbuna...









Thanks for looking...


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome fish! :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

All great fish and pics, but I was intrigued by the Mylochromis. :thumb:


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> All great fish and pics, but I was intrigued by the Mylochromis. :thumb:


Thanks.

Yep, cool fish - has a bit of a power blue sheen to him and pretty peaceful, you can see it better in the shot below.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

ok i need another tank...


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

great looking fish and pictures,as always,thanks for sharing


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Nice! :thumb:


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow! I'm especially fond of your Placidochromis phenochilus- Tanzania. Looks like a disco ball! How long did he take to color up like that? I've heard they're late bloomers. We have one who's about 1.5", hoping its a boy.

Edited to add: Oops! Just saw your Pheno-morph thread.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Great looking males! opcorn:


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks to all...


----------



## AFRICAN-FISH (Oct 16, 2011)

To be honest I have dreamed to have fish that beautiful. =D>


----------



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

Sweet fish :thumb:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

What type camera did you use to take those pics? Very nice. Do you use the flash?


----------

